# Error 80, got fixed. Now Error 70! (Canon T2i



## hiccupgirl (Aug 20, 2012)

Back in April, my Canon T2i, which I purchased in August 2010 stopped taking pictures and was flashing ERR 80. After reading a lot of forums and trying some troubleshooting (powering camera down, taking out batteries, changing SD card), I paid $197 to get it fixed by Canon since it was no longer under the one year warranty.

This past weekend (just about three months after getting it fixed) my camera stopped taking pictures (again!) and was flashing ERR 70. I've tried the trouble shooting techniques I've found online (all of the above, plus starting the camera in some different modes), but nothing is working. 

I haven't gotten a quote to get it fixed, but I'm certain that I'll just be getting a new one, and I'm wondering if my camera is a lemon? I've looked around to see if there are pervasive problems with the Canon T2i, but I can't find anything about multiple errors like this. 

Does anyone know how I can approach this with Canon? Because I'd really like to get my $197 refunded from my last repair!


----------



## candyman (Aug 20, 2012)

hiccupgirl said:


> Back in April, my Canon T2i, which I purchased in August 2010 stopped taking pictures and was flashing ERR 80. After reading a lot of forums and trying some troubleshooting (powering camera down, taking out batteries, changing SD card), I paid $197 to get it fixed by Canon since it was no longer under the one year warranty.
> 
> This past weekend (just about three months after getting it fixed) my camera stopped taking pictures (again!) and was flashing ERR 70. I've tried the trouble shooting techniques I've found online (all of the above, plus starting the camera in some different modes), but nothing is working.
> 
> ...



What is the warrenty period of the repair?


----------



## hiccupgirl (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd have to look at the paperwork that was returned with my camera (which is at home ... and I'm at work right now). But the estimate that they e-mailed to me back in April did not mention anything about a warranty on the repairs. Plus, since it's two different errors, I'm wondering if they'll say it's not covered? (If there is a warranty)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 20, 2012)

hiccupgirl said:


> I'd have to look at the paperwork that was returned with my camera (which is at home ... and I'm at work right now). But the estimate that they e-mailed to me back in April did not mention anything about a warranty on the repairs. Plus, since it's two different errors, I'm wondering if they'll say it's not covered? (If there is a warranty)


They do provide a limited warranty on repairs, either 60 or 90 days. Even though its a different error message, it might require the same part (motherboard), for example.
I'd contact them ASAP, but the 60 or 90 days is likely passed.
Error 70 is sometimes a bad memory card, so don't overlook that. It also might be a bent pin in the camera body. I've had a 33% success rate at straighting the bent pins, but be sure to check by looking in the camera with a magnifying glass. Usually, bent pins result in a no memory installed error, but error 70 is possible. 
You can sell it for parts on ebay and at least get something out of it. The battery and charger can be sold separately if they do not work on your new camera.
I saw one that sold on ebay for $250 with error 70, so its not worthless.


----------

